# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Mundial de Motociclismo 2013

## Luján

Bueno,

Como este año no hay Eurocopa ni Mundial de Fútbol ni Olimpiadas, parece que no hay deporte.  :Wink: 

Pero las motos ya empezaron a correr. El fin de semana pasado se celebró el GP de Qatar. El resultado: triplete español. Los vencedores en las tres categorías, españoles. Además, triplete en el podio en Moto3. En total, 6 de 9 plazas de podio.

MOTO 3:

*Pos.*
*Puntos*
*Num.*
*Piloto*
*País*
*Equipo*
*Moto*
*Km/h*
*Tiempo/Diferencia*

1
25
39
Luis SALOM
SPA
Red Bull KTM Ajo
KTM
151.1
38'26.859

2
20
25
Maverick VIÑALES
SPA
Team Calvo
KTM
151.0
+0.417

3
16
42
Alex RINS
SPA
Estrella Galicia 0,0
KTM
151.0
+0.423


En esta categoría, los españoles son muchos, 8 de 32, y cuatro de ellos ocuparon los primeros puestos. Es la categoría rojigualda por excelencia.

MOTO 2:
*Pos.*
*Puntos*
*Num.*
*Piloto*
*País*
*Equipo*
*Moto*
*Km/h*
*Tiempo/Diferencia*

1
25
40
Pol ESPARGARO
SPA
Tuenti HP 40
Kalex
159.2
40'31.782

2
20
45
Scott REDDING
GBR
Marc VDS Racing Team
Kalex
159.2
+0.844

3
16
30
Takaaki NAKAGAMI
JPN
Italtrans Racing Team
Kalex
158.5
+12.098


Pol Espargaró tiene gran futuro, esperemos que Tito Rabat y Julito Simón le sigas y sea una bonita lucha.

MOTO GP:
*Pos.*
*Puntos*
*Num.*
*Piloto*
*País*
*Equipo*
*Moto*
*Km/h*
*Tiempo/Diferencia*

1
25
99
Jorge LORENZO
SPA
Yamaha Factory Racing
Yamaha
166.4
42'39.802

2
20
46
Valentino ROSSI
ITA
Yamaha Factory Racing
Yamaha
166.0
+5.990

3
16
93
Marc MARQUEZ
SPA
Repsol Honda Team
Honda
166.0
+6.201


Valentino Rossi vuelve a brillar en su regreso a Yamaha tras el fiasco de Ducati. Marc Márquez desbancará al segundón (en categoría reina) Dani Pedrosa, y Jorge Lorenzo sigue machacando, aunque ahora tendrá rival en Rossi

----------


## Antonio D.

Pues sí, parece que en motos podemos estar contentos una temporada más, el clan hispano se muestra intratable...
En MTGP, Márquez promete espectáculo y vamos a tener un cuarteto luchando por victorias  :Wink: .

----------


## Luján

De momento el cuarteto de motogp se queda en trío. Y trío español.

Y en las otras categorías, también se habla español. 8 de 9 podios posibles en el GP de las Américas, en Texas.

MOTO3

1
25
42
Alex RINS
SPA
Estrella Galicia 0,0
KTM
144.5
11'26.535

2
20
25
Maverick VIÑALES
SPA
Team Calvo
KTM
144.4
+0.244

3
16
39
Luis SALOM
SPA
Red Bull KTM Ajo
KTM
144.4
+0.547



MOTO2

1
25
18
Nicolas TEROL
SPA
Mapfre Aspar Team Moto2
Suter
149.4
42'02.689

2
20
80
Esteve RABAT
SPA
Tuenti HP 40
Kalex
149.2
+3.125

3
16
36
Mika KALLIO
FIN
Marc VDS Racing Team
Kalex
149.2
+3.175



MOTOGP

1
25
93
Marc MARQUEZ
SPA
Repsol Honda Team
Honda
158.9
43'42.123

2
20
26
Dani PEDROSA
SPA
Repsol Honda Team
Honda
158.8
+1.534

3
16
99
Jorge LORENZO
SPA
Yamaha Factory Racing
Yamaha
158.7
+3.381



Márquez le dio una lección de pilotaje y elección de neumáticos a Pedrosa. El chaval promete.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Marquez lo está bordando en MotoGP, que buen fichaje tenemos ahí.

----------


## santy

Me temo que Marquez va a dar mucha guerra, y por suerte para nosotros, el espectáculo promete esta temporada con los tres peleando.
Y lo de los 8 podios en el GP de las Américas, fue una pasada.
Un saludo.

----------


## Antonio D.

¡¡Vaya carrera!! :Cool: 
Con final de infarto incluido...
En directo me pareció que Márquez era culpablepero después de ver la repetición una y otra vez no consigo tener clara la punibilidad
Quiero pensar que al final sólo ha sido un lance legal de carrera, pero al mismo tiempo también estoy casi seguro de que si Lorenzo hubiese ido al suelo, la culpabilidad de Márquez volvería a rondarme la cabeza
¡¡Vaya dilema, tú!! :EEK!: 

Cordial saludo. :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sí que ha sido un carrerazo en toda regla, como siempre con finales locos.
Yo pienso que culpa también ha tenido Lorenzo, porque ha ido a cerrarle ya cuando tenía ganada la posición.

----------


## tescelma

Yo creo que Márquez iba muy colado y Lorenzo, o tomaba la curva como lo hizo, o se hacia un recto, no tenia opción. Me recordó a otro final similar, y en la misma curva, entre Rossi y Sete Gibernau.

----------


## Luján

La "culpa" ha sido, de todas todas, de Lorenzo.
Primero abre la puerta haciendo una trazada de lo más extraña y después, cuando entra Márquez por su sitio, pasado o no, pero por su sitio, Lorenzo intenta retomar la trazada cerrándose a saco y echándole la moto encima a Márquez.

Si Lorenzo no hubiera abierto la puerta, Márquez no habría visto el sitio y no se hubiera tirado al interior.

De todos modos, no es más que un lance de carrera. Nadie tiene la culpa, sin comillas.

----------


## Luján

Aquí los podios de Jerez, 7 de 9:

MOTO3


1
25
25
Maverick VIÑALES
SPA
Team Calvo
KTM
147.6
26'57.338

2
20
39
Luis SALOM
SPA
Red Bull KTM Ajo
KTM
147.6
+0.263

3
16
94
Jonas FOLGER
GER
Mapfre Aspar Team Moto3
Kalex KTM
147.2
+4.475





MOTO2


1
25
80
Esteve RABAT
SPA
Tuenti HP 40
Kalex
153.0
45'04.450

2
20
45
Scott REDDING
GBR
Marc VDS Racing Team
Kalex
152.8
+4.261

3
16
40
Pol ESPARGARO
SPA
Tuenti HP 40
Kalex
152.6
+7.517





MOTOGP


1
25
26
Dani PEDROSA
SPA
Repsol Honda Team
Honda
158.1
45'17.632

2
20
93
Marc MARQUEZ
SPA
Repsol Honda Team
Honda
158.0
+2.487

3
16
99
Jorge LORENZO
SPA
Yamaha Factory Racing
Yamaha
157.8
+5.089

----------


## santy

Yo también creía que Marquez no había entrado bien, pero como comentáis, al ver las repeticiones no lo tengo tan claro, sobre todo por la trazada que hace Lorenzo al ir colado e intentar cerrar la puerta de cualquier manera. lo mejor es que no se han caído ninguno, y han vuelto a ser 7 podios, nos están acostumbrando mal :Cool: 
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Luján

Y tanto que nos han acostumbrado mal.

El fin de semana pasado, bajo el agua de Le Mans, tan "solo" 5 podios de 9 posibles. Triplete en Moto3, sequía en Moto2 y espectaculares 1º y 3º en MotoGP

MOTO3

1
25
25
Maverick VIÑALES
SPA
Team Calvo
KTM
143.1
42'05.448

2
20
42
Alex RINS
SPA
Estrella Galicia 0,0
KTM
143.1
+1.264

3
16
39
Luis SALOM
SPA
Red Bull KTM Ajo
KTM
143.0
+1.387




MOTO2

1
25
45
Scott REDDING
GBR
Marc VDS Racing Team
Kalex
150.4
36'43.583

2
20
36
Mika KALLIO
FIN
Marc VDS Racing Team
Kalex
150.3
+1.090

3
16
19
Xavier SIMEON
BEL
Desguaces La Torre Maptaq
Kalex
150.3
+1.234




MOTOGP

1
25
26
Dani PEDROSA
SPA
Repsol Honda Team
Honda
142.6
49'17.707

2
20
35
Cal CRUTCHLOW
GBR
Monster Yamaha Tech 3
Yamaha
142.3
+4.863

3
16
93
Marc MARQUEZ
SPA
Repsol Honda Team
Honda
142.2
+6.949

----------


## embalses al 100%

En motos sí que estamos que nos salimos.
Y madre mía el niño Márquez. Impresionante, menudo dominio.

----------


## Luján

Nuevo Gran Premio. Esta vez Muguello, Italia.

La cosecha de podios se mantiene por encima del 50%.

Bonita carrera en grupo de Moto3
MOTO3

1
25
39
Luis SALOM
SPA
Red Bull KTM Ajo
KTM
157.7
39'53.827

2
20
42
Alex RINS
SPA
Estrella Galicia 0,0
KTM
157.7
+0.099

3
16
25
Maverick VIÑALES
SPA
Team Calvo
KTM
157.7
+0.303



Al Final, Redding impuso su ritmo en MOTO2
MOTO2

1
25
45
Scott REDDING
GBR
Marc VDS Racing Team
Kalex
165.6
39'53.942

2
20
18
Nicolas TEROL
SPA
Mapfre Aspar Team Moto2
Suter
165.4
+2.175

3
16
5
Johann ZARCO
FRA
Came Iodaracing Project
Suter
165.3
+4.387



Lástima de caída de Marc Márquez, si no, otro triplete. Debía haber sabido que no podía apurar para intentar coger a Lorenzo, que impuso su ritmo desde el principio y no lo dejó hasta el final. Pedrosa, con problemas de gomas no pudo aguantarle.
MOTOGP

1
25
99
Jorge LORENZO
SPA
Yamaha Factory Racing
Yamaha
173.7
41'39.733

2
20
26
Dani PEDROSA
SPA
Repsol Honda Team
Honda
173.3
+5.400

3
16
35
Cal CRUTCHLOW
GBR
Monster Yamaha Tech 3
Yamaha
173.2
+6.412

----------


## perdiguera

8 de 9 en Montmeló. Sólo en moto 2 se nos ha escapado un podio.
Con diferencia tenemos los mejores pilotos de moto del mundo. Alguno dirá que eso no sirve de nada pero a mí me enorgullece.

----------


## Luján

Es para estarlo. Al menos algún español sobresale en algo bueno.

A Marc Márquez casi vuele a pasarle en Montmeló lo de la carrera anterior. Casi se cae al final de carrera.

MOTO3

1
25
39
Luis SALOM
SPA
Red Bull KTM Ajo
KTM
151.2
41'15.331

2
20
42
Alex RINS
SPA
Estrella Galicia 0,0
KTM
151.2
+0.211

3
16
25
Maverick VIÑALES
SPA
Team Calvo
KTM
151.2
+0.634




MOTO2

1
25
40
Pol ESPARGARO
SPA
Tuenti HP 40
Kalex
157.9
41'17.307

2
20
80
Esteve RABAT
SPA
Tuenti HP 40
Kalex
157.9
+0.081

3
16
12
Thomas LUTHI
SWI
Interwetten Paddock Moto2 Racing
Suter
157.5
+6.264




MOTOGP

1
25
99
Jorge LORENZO
SPA
Yamaha Factory Racing
Yamaha
164.4
43'06.479

2
20
26
Dani PEDROSA
SPA
Repsol Honda Team
Honda
164.3
+1.763

3
16
93
Marc MARQUEZ
SPA
Repsol Honda Team
Honda
164.3
+1.826

----------


## Luján

Impresionante Lorenzo, corriendo en Assen un día después de ser operado de la clavícula.

MOTO3

1
25
39
Luis SALOM
SPA
Red Bull KTM Ajo
KTM
156.3
38'20.086

2
20
25
Maverick VIÑALES
SPA
Team Calvo
KTM
156.3
+0.122

3
16
42
Alex RINS
SPA
Estrella Galicia 0,0
KTM
156.3
+0.282





MOTO2

1
25
40
Pol ESPARGARO
SPA
Tuenti HP 40
Kalex
164.0
39'51.883

2
20
45
Scott REDDING
GBR
Marc VDS Racing Team
Kalex
164.0
+0.117

3
16
77
Dominique AEGERTER
SWI
Technomag carXpert
Suter
163.8
+3.509





MOTOGP

1
25
46
Valentino ROSSI
ITA
Yamaha Factory Racing
Yamaha
171.0
41'25.202

2
20
93
Marc MARQUEZ
SPA
Repsol Honda Team
Honda
170.9
+2.170

3
16
35
Cal CRUTCHLOW
GBR
Monster Yamaha Tech 3
Yamaha
170.7
+4.073




Buena carrera también de Rossi.

Esta vez "solo" 5 de 9 podios.

----------


## Luján

Nuevo GP y nueva caída de Lorenzo, y también de Pedrosa.

Así quedaron las cosas en Alemania

MOTO3
Sachsenring, Sunday, July 14, 2013

1
25
42
Alex RINS
SPA
Estrella Galicia 0,0
KTM
150.2
39'34.735

2
20
39
Luis SALOM
SPA
Red Bull KTM Ajo
KTM
150.2
+0.232

3
16
25
Maverick VIÑALES
SPA
Team Calvo
KTM
150.2
+0.248



MOTO2
Sachsenring, Sunday, July 14, 2013

1
25
81
Jordi TORRES
SPA
Aspar Team Moto2
Suter
154.5
41'19.636

2
20
3
Simone CORSI
ITA
NGM Mobile Racing
Speed Up
154.4
+2.164

3
16
40
Pol ESPARGARO
SPA
Tuenti HP 40
Kalex
154.4
+2.494



MOTOGP
Sachsenring, Sunday, July 14, 2013

1
25
93
Marc MARQUEZ
SPA
Repsol Honda Team
Honda
160.2
41'14.653

2
20
35
Cal CRUTCHLOW
GBR
Monster Yamaha Tech 3
Yamaha
160.1
+1.559

3
16
46
Valentino ROSSI
ITA
Yamaha Factory Racing
Yamaha
159.5
+9.620




Otro triplete de victorias y otro triplete en MOTO3.

----------


## Luján

El fin de semana pasado solo hubo carrera de MOTOGP, en Laguna Seca, Estados Unidos.

Laguna Seca, Sunday, July 21, 2013

1
25
93
Marc MARQUEZ
SPA
Repsol Honda Team
Honda
157.4
44'00.695

2
20
6
Stefan BRADL
GER
LCR Honda MotoGP
Honda
157.3
+2.298

3
16
46
Valentino ROSSI
ITA
Yamaha Factory Racing
Yamaha
157.2
+4.498

----------


## Luján

Tras el parón veraniego, vuelven las motos. Y de nuevo en EEUU. GP de Indianapolis.

MOTO3
Indianapolis, Sunday, August 18, 2013

1
25
42
Alex RINS
SPA
Estrella Galicia 0,0
KTM
139.7
41'37.200

2
20
12
Alex MARQUEZ
SPA
Estrella Galicia 0,0
KTM
139.7
+0.177

3
16
25
Maverick VIÑALES
SPA
Team Calvo
KTM
139.7
+1.076



MOTO2
Indianapolis, Sunday, August 18, 2013

1
25
80
Esteve RABAT
SPA
Tuenti HP 40
Kalex
144.4
43'47.432

2
20
30
Takaaki NAKAGAMI
JPN
Italtrans Racing Team
Kalex
144.3
+0.766

3
16
45
Scott REDDING
GBR
Marc VDS Racing Team
Kalex
144.3
+1.741



MOTOGP
Indianapolis, Sunday, August 18, 2013

1
25
93
Marc MARQUEZ
SPA
Repsol Honda Team
Honda
152.2
44'52.463

2
20
26
Dani PEDROSA
SPA
Repsol Honda Team
Honda
152.0
+3.495

3
16
99
Jorge LORENZO
SPA
Yamaha Factory Racing
Yamaha
151.8
+5.704



Triplete de victorias, y de podios en MOTO3 y MOTOGP. 7 de 9. Lástima no haberla visto.

Próxima carrera, la próxima semana en Brno, República Checa.

----------


## Luján

De vuelta por Europa, en la República Checa, han estado las motos este fin de semana.

MOTO3
Brno, Sunday, August 25, 2013

1
25
39
Luis SALOM
SPA
Red Bull KTM Ajo
KTM
150.3
40'58.770

2
20
25
Maverick VIÑALES
SPA
Team Calvo
KTM
150.2
+0.507

3
16
94
Jonas FOLGER
GER
Mapfre Aspar Team Moto3
Kalex KTM
150.2
+1.015



MOTO2
Brno, Sunday, August 25, 2013

1
25
36
Mika KALLIO
FIN
Marc VDS Racing Team
Kalex
157.3
41'11.785

2
20
30
Takaaki NAKAGAMI
JPN
Italtrans Racing Team
Kalex
157.3
+0.590

3
16
12
Thomas LUTHI
SWI
Interwetten Paddock Moto2 Racing
Suter
157.3
+0.799



MOTOGP
Brno, Sunday, August 25, 2013

1
25
93
Marc MARQUEZ
SPA
Repsol Honda Team
Honda
166.4
42'50.729

2
20
26
Dani PEDROSA
SPA
Repsol Honda Team
Honda
166.4
+0.313

3
16
99
Jorge LORENZO
SPA
Yamaha Factory Racing
Yamaha
166.3
+2.277



5 de 9, triplete en MOTOGP y sequía en MOTO2

----------


## embalses al 100%

Márquez tiene todas la de convertirse en campeón del mundo de MotoGP este año. Vaya pasada que le ha pegado a Lorenzo. Promete y mucho.

----------


## Luján

Nueva carrera. Esta vez en Silverstone.

MOTO3:
Silverstone, Sunday, September 01, 2013

1
25
39
Luis SALOM
SPA
Red Bull KTM Ajo
KTM
157.1
38'17.291

2
20
42
Alex RINS
SPA
Estrella Galicia 0,0
KTM
157.1
+0.049

3
16
12
Alex MARQUEZ
SPA
Estrella Galicia 0,0
KTM
157.1
+0.698



MOTO2
Silverstone, Sunday, September 01, 2013

1
25
45
Scott REDDING
GBR
Marc VDS Racing Team
Kalex
166.0
38'22.897

2
20
30
Takaaki NAKAGAMI
JPN
Italtrans Racing Team
Kalex
165.9
+1.066

3
16
12
Thomas LUTHI
SWI
Interwetten Paddock Moto2 Racing
Suter
165.9
+1.170



MOTOGP
Silverstone, Sunday, September 01, 2013

1
25
99
Jorge LORENZO
SPA
Yamaha Factory Racing
Yamaha
173.2
40'52.515

2
20
93
Marc MARQUEZ
SPA
Repsol Honda Team
Honda
173.2
+0.081

3
16
26
Dani PEDROSA
SPA
Repsol Honda Team
Honda
173.1
+1.551



6 de 9 podios en dos tripletes. En MOTO2 están empezando a fallar los españoles.

Próxima carrera, Misano.

----------


## Luján

Se me pasó poner los podios de Misano:

MOTO3:
Misano Adriatico, Sunday, September 15, 2013

1
25
42
Alex RINS
SPA
Estrella Galicia 0,0
KTM
146.3
39'50.516

2
20
25
Maverick VIÑALES
SPA
Team Calvo
KTM
146.3
+0.050

3
16
12
Alex MARQUEZ
SPA
Estrella Galicia 0,0
KTM
145.9
+6.434



MOTO2
Misano Adriatico, Sunday, September 15, 2013

1
25
40
Pol ESPARGARO
SPA
Tuenti HP 40
Kalex
154.0
42'47.098

2
20
30
Takaaki NAKAGAMI
JPN
Italtrans Racing Team
Kalex
154.0
+0.621

3
16
80
Esteve RABAT
SPA
Tuenti HP 40
Kalex
153.9
+1.815



MOTOGP
Misano Adriatico, Sunday, September 15, 2013

1
25
99
Jorge LORENZO
SPA
Yamaha Factory Racing
Yamaha
161.0
44'05.522

2
20
93
Marc MARQUEZ
SPA
Repsol Honda Team
Honda
160.8
+3.379

3
16
26
Dani PEDROSA
SPA
Repsol Honda Team
Honda
160.5
+7.368


8 de 9. Impresionante.


Los de ayer de Motorland Aragón:

MOTO3
Alcañiz, Sunday, September 29, 2013

1
25
42
Alex RINS
SPA
Estrella Galicia 0,0
KTM
152.0
40'04.214

2
20
25
Maverick VIÑALES
SPA
Team Calvo
KTM
152.0
+0.426

3
16
12
Alex MARQUEZ
SPA
Estrella Galicia 0,0
KTM
151.2
+12.377



MOTO2
Alcañiz, Sunday, September 29, 2013

1
25
18
Nicolas TEROL
SPA
Aspar Team Moto2
Suter
158.9
40'15.232

2
20
80
Esteve RABAT
SPA
Tuenti HP 40
Kalex
158.8
+1.736

3
16
40
Pol ESPARGARO
SPA
Tuenti HP 40
Kalex
158.7
+3.530



MOTOGP
Alcañiz, Sunday, September 29, 2013

1
25
93
Marc MARQUEZ
SPA
Repsol Honda Team
Honda
166.6
42'03.459

2
20
99
Jorge LORENZO
SPA
Yamaha Factory Racing
Yamaha
166.5
+1.356

3
16
46
Valentino ROSSI
ITA
Yamaha Factory Racing
Yamaha
165.7
+12.927



Otros 8 de 9.

Quedan 4 carreras y el mundial de MOTOGP va así:
*MotoGP World Standing 2013*

1
Marc MARQUEZ
Honda
SPA
278

2
Jorge LORENZO
Yamaha
SPA
239

3
Dani PEDROSA
Honda
SPA
219



El de MOTO2:
*Moto2 World Standing 2013*

1
Scott REDDING
Kalex
GBR
215

2
Pol ESPARGARO
Kalex
SPA
195

3
Esteve RABAT
Kalex
SPA
171



Y el de MOTO3:
*Moto3 World Standing 2013*

1
Luis SALOM
KTM
SPA
259

2
Alex RINS
KTM
SPA
250

3
Maverick VIÑALES
KTM
SPA
247

----------


## Luján

Al contrario que en Formula1, en Motos, hay muchas posibilidades de tener campeón español, en las tres categorías.

Queda un máximo de 100 puntos por repartir en cada categoría, y los candidatos están así:

MOTO3:

1
Luis SALOM
KTM
SPA
259

2
Alex RINS
KTM
SPA
250

3
Maverick VIÑALES
KTM
SPA
247


El título será 100% español. Y el podio también.

MOTO2

1
Scott REDDING
Kalex
GBR
215

2
Pol ESPARGARO
Kalex
SPA
195

3
Esteve RABAT
Kalex
SPA
171

4
Mika KALLIO
Kalex
FIN
143

5
Takaaki NAKAGAMI
Kalex
JPN
130

6
Dominique AEGERTER
Suter
SWI
122


Dos españoles entre los 6 candidatos. Redding, el líder, es, claro está, el favorito, pero Espargaró y Rabat tienen muchas posibilidades.

MOTOGP

1
Marc MARQUEZ
Honda
SPA
278

2
Jorge LORENZO
Yamaha
SPA
239

3
Dani PEDROSA
Honda
SPA
219

4
Valentino ROSSI
Yamaha
ITA
185


Tres de los cuatro candidatos, los mejor colocados, son españoles.

Se puede asegurar que dos de los tres títulos serán españoles, y el otro, es muy posible. El próximo fin de semana, en Malasia, se clarificará más.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Qué grande Márquez  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Resultados del GP de Malasia.

MOTO3
Sepang, Sunday, October 13, 2013

1
25
39
Luis SALOM
SPA
Red Bull KTM Ajo
KTM
147.1
40'42.441

2
20
42
Alex RINS
SPA
Estrella Galicia 0,0
KTM
147.1
+0.069

3
16
44
Miguel OLIVEIRA
POR
Mahindra Racing
Mahindra
147.1
+0.408



MOTO2
Sepang, Sunday, October 13, 2013

1
25
80
Esteve RABAT
SPA
Tuenti HP 40
Kalex
155.0
25'45.411

2
20
40
Pol ESPARGARO
SPA
Tuenti HP 40
Kalex
154.9
+1.563

3
16
12
Thomas LUTHI
SWI
Interwetten Paddock Moto2 Racing
Suter
154.7
+2.910



MOTOGP
Sepang, Sunday, October 13, 2013

1
25
26
Dani PEDROSA
SPA
Repsol Honda Team
Honda
163.3
40'45.191

2
20
93
Marc MARQUEZ
SPA
Repsol Honda Team
Honda
163.1
+2.757

3
16
99
Jorge LORENZO
SPA
Yamaha Factory Racing
Yamaha
162.9
+6.669



Esto deja así el Mundial, a falta de 75 puntos

MOTO3. El podio y el título se juega entre estos tres pilotos (el cuarto (Alex Marquez) está a 96 puntos del tercero):
*Moto3 World Standing 2013*

1
Luis SALOM
KTM
SPA
284

2
Alex RINS
KTM
SPA
270

3
Maverick VIÑALES
KTM
SPA
258



MOTO2. Estos son los candidatos matemáticos a podio. Los candidatos a título son los cuatro primeros, entre ellos dos españoles:
*Moto2 World Standing 2013*

1
Scott REDDING
Kalex
GBR
224

2
Pol ESPARGARO
Kalex
SPA
215

3
Esteve RABAT
Kalex
SPA
196

4
Mika KALLIO
Kalex
FIN
156

5
Takaaki NAKAGAMI
Kalex
JPN
138

6
Dominique AEGERTER
Suter
SWI
133

7
Johann ZARCO
Suter
FRA
123



MOTOGP. El podio está entre estos cuatro pilotos. El título, entre los tres primeros. Rossi no puede optar a título porque está a 100 puntos del líder y quedan 75 por dar.
*MotoGP World Standing 2013*

1
Marc MARQUEZ
Honda
SPA
298

2
Jorge LORENZO
Yamaha
SPA
255

3
Dani PEDROSA
Honda
SPA
244

4
Valentino ROSSI
Yamaha
ITA
198



En suma, dos títulos (MOTO3 y MOTOGP) 100% españoles asegurados, otro con posibilidades, un podio (MOTO3) 100% español asegurado, otro con al menos dos puestos seguros (MOTOGP) y con muchas posibilidades de ser 100% español y otro con otros dos puestos casi seguros.

Las dos ruedas se visten de rojo y amarillo.

----------


## Luján

Tras las locas y extrañas carreras de Australia (con cambio de moto incluido en MOTOGP), así quedaron los podios, primero, y la general, después.

MOTO3:
Phillip Island, Sunday, October 20, 2013

1
25
42
Alex RINS
SPA
Estrella Galicia 0,0
KTM
162.9
37'40.375

2
20
25
Maverick VIÑALES
SPA
Team Calvo
KTM
162.9
+0.003

3
16
39
Luis SALOM
SPA
Red Bull KTM Ajo
KTM
162.9
+0.178




MOTO2
Phillip Island, Sunday, October 20, 2013

1
25
40
Pol ESPARGARO
SPA
Tuenti HP 40
Kalex
170.7
20'19.219

2
20
12
Thomas LUTHI
SWI
Interwetten Paddock Moto2
Suter
170.6
+0.591

3
16
81
Jordi TORRES
SPA
Aspar Team Moto2
Suter
170.6
+0.679




MOTOGP
Phillip Island, Sunday, October 20, 2013

1
25
99
Jorge LORENZO
SPA
Yamaha Factory Racing
Yamaha
174.1
29'07.155

2
20
26
Dani PEDROSA
SPA
Repsol Honda Team
Honda
173.4
+6.936

3
16
46
Valentino ROSSI
ITA
Yamaha Factory Racing
Yamaha
172.9
+12.344


Recordemos que Marc Márquez fue eliminado al no entrar a cambiar la moto cuando tocaba.



Así quedan las clasificaciones a falta de 50 puntos por repartir:

MOTO3

1
Luis SALOM
KTM
SPA
300

2
Alex RINS
KTM
SPA
295

3
Maverick VIÑALES
KTM
SPA
278


Cualquiera de los tres (y solo de los tres) puede quedar líder, segundo o tercero

MOTO2

1
Pol ESPARGARO
Kalex
SPA
240

2
Scott REDDING
Kalex
GBR
224

3
Esteve RABAT
Kalex
SPA
204

4
Mika KALLIO
Kalex
FIN
165


Al liderato optan los tres primeros, al segundo, los mismos, y al tercero los cuatro.

MOTOGP

1
Marc MARQUEZ
Honda
SPA
298

2
Jorge LORENZO
Yamaha
SPA
280

3
Dani PEDROSA
Honda
SPA
264

4
Valentino ROSSI
Yamaha
ITA
214


Se aprieta el Mundial con el rosco de Márquez en Phillip Island. Al liderato optan los tres españoles. Rossi solo puede intentar quedar tercero, pero solo si gana las dos carreras que quedan y Pedrosa hace dos roscos. Y creo que ni así, dependiendo de las victorias y demás estadísticas de cada uno.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Van a saltar chispas entre Márquez y Lorenzo  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Con el calendario tan apretado de fin de temporada en los deportes de motor, se me ha pasado poner los resultados de la última carrera en Japón.

MOTO3:Motegi, Sunday, October 27, 2013Pos.
Puntos
Num.
Piloto
País
Equipo
Moto
Km/h
Tiempo/Diferencia

1
25
12
Alex MARQUEZ
SPA
Estrella Galicia 0,0
KTM
144.8
39'45.953

2
20
25
Maverick VIÑALES
SPA
Team Calvo
KTM
144.8
+0.027

3
16
94
Jonas FOLGER
GER
Mapfre Aspar Team Moto3
Kalex KTM
144.4
+7.750



MOTO2:Motegi, Sunday, October 27, 2013Pos.
Puntos
Num.
Piloto
País
Equipo
Moto
Km/h
Tiempo/Diferencia

1
25
40
Pol ESPARGARO
SPA
Tuenti HP 40
Kalex
152.9
28'15.162

2
20
36
Mika KALLIO
FIN
Marc VDS Racing Team
Kalex
152.8
+1.344

3
16
12
Thomas LUTHI
SWI
Interwetten Paddock Moto2
Suter
152.6
+3.379



MOTOGP:Motegi, Sunday, October 27, 2013Pos.
Puntos
Num.
Piloto
País
Equipo
Moto
Km/h
Tiempo/Diferencia

1
25
99
Jorge LORENZO
SPA
Yamaha Factory Racing
Yamaha
162.3
42'34.291

2
20
93
Marc MARQUEZ
SPA
Repsol Honda Team
Honda
162.1
+3.188

3
16
26
Dani PEDROSA
SPA
Repsol Honda Team
Honda
162.1
+4.592



Y esto deja así los campeonatos:

MOTO3:Pos.
Piloto
Moto
País
Puntos

1
Luis SALOM
KTM
SPA
300

2
Maverick VIÑALES
KTM
SPA
298

3
Alex RINS
KTM
SPA
295


No puede estar más apretado. 5 puntos entre los tres primeros. Eso sí, a partir de ahí.... un mundo. El cuarto está a 95 puntos del podio.

MOTO2:Pos.
Piloto
Moto
País
Puntos

1
Pol ESPARGARO
Kalex
SPA
265

2
Scott REDDING
Kalex
GBR
224

3
Esteve RABAT
Kalex
SPA
204

4
Mika KALLIO
Kalex
FIN
185


Espargaró ya es campeón de moto2, con lo que los tres campeones serán españoles, y de seguro, 7 de las 9 plazas de podio también. Rabat lo tiene muy bien para quedar en podio, dando los 8 de 9 posibles. El segundo puesto, difícil.

MOTOGP:Pos.
Piloto
Moto
País
Puntos

1
Marc MARQUEZ
Honda
SPA
318

2
Jorge LORENZO
Yamaha
SPA
305

3
Dani PEDROSA
Honda
SPA
280


La distancia de Márquez sobre Lorenzo es muy escasa, solo 13 puntos. Es menos de lo que separa al primero del quinto en una carrera. Todo lo que sea quedar por delante de Lorenzo, a Márquez le vale, y todo lo que sea quedar a cuatro o menos puestos de distancia también. Pedrosa ya no puede optar al subcampeonato, pero tampoco le pueden quitar el tercer puesto.



Próxima carrera, fin de fiesta en Valencia, el fin de semana que viene.

----------


## Luján

Ya se acabó la fiesta del motociclismo por este año. No pude ver la que pareció ser la carrera más entretenida del día, la de MOTO3. En cambio vi casi completa la de MOTOGP y su extraño, pero lógico, principio.

Los resultados:

MOTO3
Cheste, Sunday, November 10, 2013
Pos.
Puntos
Num.
Piloto
País
Equipo
Moto
Km/h
Tiempo/Diferencia

1
25
25
Maverick VIÑALES
SPA
Team Calvo
KTM
143.4
40'12.463

2
20
94
Jonas FOLGER
GER
Mapfre Aspar Team Moto3
Kalex KTM
143.4
+0.186

3
16
42
Alex RINS
SPA
Estrella Galicia 0,0
KTM
143.4
+0.187


Salom le llevaba dos puntos a Viñales y cinco a Rins, pero como quedó 14º no pudo arañar más que dos puntos que de nada le sirvieron contra los 25 que se metió Viñales en el bolsillo y los 16 con los que Rins hizo lo propio.

MOTO2
Cheste, Sunday, November 10, 2013
Pos.
Puntos
Num.
Piloto
País
Equipo
Moto
Km/h
Tiempo/Diferencia

1
25
18
Nicolas TEROL
SPA
Aspar Team Moto2
Suter
149.4
43'24.972

2
20
81
Jordi TORRES
SPA
Aspar Team Moto2
Suter
149.2
+4.047

3
16
5
Johann ZARCO
FRA
Came Iodaracing Project
Suter
149.0
+5.993


Con todo hecho, Espargaró se dedicó a relajarse, quedando casi último.

MOTOGP
Cheste, Sunday, November 10, 2013
Pos.
Puntos
Num.
Piloto
País
Equipo
Moto
Km/h
Tiempo/Diferencia

1
25
99
Jorge LORENZO
SPA
Yamaha Factory Racing
Yamaha
156.1
46'10.302

2
20
26
Dani PEDROSA
SPA
Repsol Honda Team
Honda
155.9
+3.934

3
16
93
Marc MARQUEZ
SPA
Repsol Honda Team
Honda
155.7
+7.357


Márquez lo tenía de cara para ser campeón, y jugó sus cartas, controlando las posiciones sin arriesgar lo más mínimo. Lorenzo, por contra, solo podía ralentizar la carrera desde la pole, esperando que Márquez tuviera algún tropiezo y se fuera hacia atrás.


Así quedan los podios de las tres categorías.

MOTO3
Pos.
Piloto
Moto
País
Puntos

1
Maverick VIÑALES
KTM
SPA
323

2
Alex RINS
KTM
SPA
311

3
Luis SALOM
KTM
SPA
302


Impresionante la ventaja de estos tres al resto

MOTO2
Pos.
Piloto
Moto
País
Puntos

1
Pol ESPARGARO
Kalex
SPA
265

2
Scott REDDING
Kalex
GBR
225

3
Esteve RABAT
Kalex
SPA
215


Casi nada, 40 puntos de ventaja le dan el campeonato a Espargaró. Diez le quitan el segundo puesto a Rabat.

MOTOGP
Pos.
Piloto
Moto
País
Puntos

1
Marc MARQUEZ
Honda
SPA
334

2
Jorge LORENZO
Yamaha
SPA
330

3
Dani PEDROSA
Honda
SPA
300


Por cuatro puntos, más que suficientes, se queda el Novato del Año con el campeonato. Creo que solo lo han conseguido dos pilotos, y Márquez es uno de ellos. Ya es una leyenda. Pedrosa le ha sacado 67 puntos al cuarto, Rossi.

Así pues, el motociclismo español está de enhorabuena. 8 de 9 podios y los tres campeonatos.

El año que viene, más.

----------

aberroncho (16-nov-2013),F. Lázaro (16-nov-2013),perdiguera (17-nov-2013)

----------


## aberroncho

Lo  de este año ha sido impresionante. No se si algún país ha conseguido el mismo año 8 de 9 podios...creo que no. Esto quedará para la historia del motociclismo.

Además ha habido una carrera en moto GP con 4 españoles en los primeros puestos.....lo dicho, impresionante este año.

----------

